# Delivery of C-50 with Star fork



## AVH (Jun 19, 2003)

Does anyone have a C-50 with a Star fork yet. Has anyone received any current info regarding delivery of this bike with the Star fork. Back in November Trialtir was saying Feb 15th. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mine is on its way...*



AVH said:


> Does anyone have a C-50 with a Star fork yet. Has anyone received any current info regarding delivery of this bike with the Star fork. Back in November Trialtir was saying Feb 15th. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Mine is on its way to my front door now from Maestro. He shipped it yesterday. He got the C50 frame/ star fork from Colnago about a week ago but he's in UK though.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*My C-50 will be here in June!!!*

Also dealing with Mike at Maestros.He assures me that the factory is keeping up with demand, although I ordered a custom AD10 so who knows. Can't rush quality right?
What paintscheme and groupo did you go with 6was9?


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I stand corrected.*

He just emailed me and said that he currently has 78 on backorder from a a total of 97 colnagos, so its a bit fraught you could say. I'll be patiently waiting for mine. It gives me time to decide on a wheelset, I think I'll be going with the Neutrons he highly recommends them and I really trust his judgement.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I got mine (from Sigma in the UK) about three weeks ago. Apart from being 1.125", the new Star fork has a little ridge running down each side - for more rigidity I guess. Whatever, the front of the bike feels superb.

I think the UK importer made a bit of a boo-boo and dramatically underestimated orders so there has been a bit of a bottleneck around here....

CC


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*Got one*

I got my c50 late Feb. and it came with the Star Fork that I expected. Looks fine, rides fine. There out there now, so you should be seeing something within the next month.

On a side note:
Does anyone know if the brake furrels fit in the C50's top tube cable braze-ons? They seem to be a bit tight and didn't want to force them, so I left them off the housings.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Mine is PR4...*



SPINDAWG said:


> What paintscheme and groupo did you go with 6was9?


Mine is a sloping geo in PR4 the new design with natural, silver, white color scheme. I thought about the color scheme for a while (I have a MXL with Rabobank color) and went thru as many Colnago colors, including all the retro ones, as possible but from the very beginning I was attracted to PR4 which is one of the standard C50 color scheme that Colnago brought out with the release of C50. I think it served me well as within a week of ordering Mike received the frame from Colnago. If I went with a retro color scheme, I am sure, the wait would have been longer.

As I said before on that "Hiddenset" thread I am transfering 03 Record with carbon cranks from my MXL for the most part. I'll see about whether I want get another set of 04 Record group or not later on since I just got done setting up my new Look KG486 with 04 Record w/ carbon cranks. 

As for the wheels I have Hyperons, Stratus DVs, K-SLs, Nuetrons, OPs that I can swap around among my other Campy 10sp bikes. 03 K-SL tubulars are on sale now for less than 5 which looks good; I need a set of tubular everyday training wheels. The 03 black decal on the side wall will have to go though; 03 Ks with the decal makes Colnago bikes look like a mariachi band wagon


----------



## AVH (Jun 19, 2003)

ipaul said:


> I got my c50 late Feb. and it came with the Star Fork that I expected. Looks fine, rides fine. There out there now, so you should be seeing something within the next month.
> 
> On a side note:
> Does anyone know if the brake furrels fit in the C50's top tube cable braze-ons? They seem to be a bit tight and didn't want to force them, so I left them off the housings.


ipaul, thanks for the response. From whom did you purchase your bike and does your Star fork have the ridge down the side that is mentioned in one of the other posts in this thread? I saw a 50th Anniversarry bike back in November with a Star fork and I did not notice a ridge in the fork. When did you originally order your bike--that is, how long have you been waiting? Lastly what color did you order?

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*wow*

I like the looks of that bike. Thanks for posting the pic (I think).

Any word on how the frameset is for heavier folks? I heard they recommend a 220Lb max for the ML's, not sure about the MXL's, and no idea at all what the weight limit recommendations are for the C50. In fact I have no idea where to even find out now that my former LBS has changed ownership. Can't afford on anyway, but I can dream. And I know I'm too heavy for a Dream model. (Did I just say that?)


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I went with the PR11(red and carbon), though the c50 schemes look good (pr4). The star fork does have the ridge as you describe on the legs. Not sure if its any better than the force, but it works for me. I ordered the frame from maestro back in october. Due to the problems with the star fork and the demand for c50's, it took till mid February to get it. So far all seems good. The only issue I have with the bike is its a bit of cash for racing 3's(even though it would be great in circuit race). I guess thats why god made cannondales ;-).


----------



## AVH (Jun 19, 2003)

*What size Frame did you get*



ipaul said:


> I went with the PR11(red and carbon), though the c50 schemes look good (pr4). The star fork does have the ridge as you describe on the legs. Not sure if its any better than the force, but it works for me. I ordered the frame from maestro back in october. Due to the problems with the star fork and the demand for c50's, it took till mid February to get it. So far all seems good. The only issue I have with the bike is its a bit of cash for racing 3's(even though it would be great in circuit race). I guess thats why god made cannondales ;-).


The red/white/carbon pr11 is my preference also. I have the color picked but I am still not sure whether I should go with a 55 or 56cm frame. I am a little over 5'9" tall and have an inseam of slightly over 33". That puts me on a 55 with a 120-130mm stem or on a 56 with a 100-110 stem. Because I have a somewhat larger femur than my height would dictate I am leaning towards the 56cm frame. Did you go with the smallest frame that fit you as many people suggest?

Thanks for any feedback you might have.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*just my opinion*



AVH said:


> The red/white/carbon pr11 is my preference also. I have the color picked but I am still not sure whether I should go with a 55 or 56cm frame. I am a little over 5'9" tall and have an inseam of slightly over 33". That puts me on a 55 with a 120-130mm stem or on a 56 with a 100-110 stem. Because I have a somewhat larger femur than my height would dictate I am leaning towards the 56cm frame. Did you go with the smallest frame that fit you as many people suggest?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback you might have.


Fit the bike to your upper body, then adjust for leg length if possible.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Just My Opinion 2...*



AVH said:


> I am a little over 5'9" tall and have an inseam of slightly over 33". That puts me on a 55 with a 120-130mm stem or on a 56 with a 100-110 stem. Because I have a somewhat larger femur than my height would dictate I am leaning towards the 56cm frame.


Just My Opinion 2:

Colnago geometry s/b perfect for you if you have "a somewhat larger femur than my height would dictate." Also, for what it's worth, you are supposed to ride a Colnago with a longer stem, I'd say 120 or 130.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*what worked for me*

My take was to go with a combination of things. My size is similar to yours and went with the 56ct. Reason, wanted a seat tube angle less than the 74 that the 55 has and wanted to be able to raise my bars if needed. I'm still adjusting, but I'm finding that my bars have raised a good centimeter over my current stead which is a 56ct (with a bit longer tt). I use a 11cm stem on both, but now that the bars are a bit higher (8.5cm below seat), may be able to go with a 12. I don't feel that 1 cm is going to make the bike handle with any more beauty as some suggest. Could I have gone with a 55?..I think I could have made it work. I think it may have been a bit small which is in vogue, I would now be using a 12-13cm stem, but now its got 3 cm of spacers under it. 
The best thing is to get fitted if your unsure. I choose not to as I've been riding enough to know what feels good to me (thats half the fun). I can spend 6 hours with out pain on my other bike so why should I spend all this cash just to try some different size. I can't be that off. I've heard the talk that the colnago's must use a long stem and even though there may be some truth to this, Don't follow it blind!


----------



## kio (Mar 14, 2004)

*Ride Report pls..*

Have you gotten the bike yet? Appreciate if you can share with us your ride report. There's an exact C50, compact geometry with the exact colour scheme ex-stock at the LBS, and its my size. Beats waiting for a custom order...
kio


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yes and No...*



kio said:


> Have you gotten the bike yet? Appreciate if you can share with us your ride report. There's an exact C50, compact geometry with the exact colour scheme ex-stock at the LBS, and its my size. Beats waiting for a custom order...
> kio


Yes, I did receive my frame from Mike. All I had time for after I got it was to open the package and put the frame on the stand. I am out of town for 2 weeks.

I was kinda surprised about the PR4 color though. It's not whitish silver/mostly white as I thought and shows on the pix. It's rather bluish grey tinted silver color. Looking at it before I left it kinda started to glow on me but still was a bit of shock. After seeing the color of the flame I'll have to, I think, go with mostly black everything though. 

I'll let you know as soon as I get back and put it together but that may be a little too late for you though...


----------



## AVH (Jun 19, 2003)

*US shops selling C50s w/ Star forks*

Other than R and A in NY does anyone know if any of the U.S. shops that carry Colnagos have received delivery of C50s with Star forks? Does anyone know if Trialtir has received any Star forks? Originally Trialtir was saying that they would have C50s with Star forks by Feb 15th. The Star forks are available throughout Europe and almost every shop in the UK that has the C50 in stock is selling the bike with the Star fork (ie. they also have the Star forks in stock). 

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Try GVH bikes...*

Gary has a decent selection of C50's with Force and Star forks.

www.gvhbikes.com


----------



## kio (Mar 14, 2004)

6was9 said:


> Yes, I did receive my frame from Mike. All I had time for after I got it was to open the package and put the frame on the stand. I am out of town for 2 weeks.
> 
> I was kinda surprised about the PR4 color though. It's not whitish silver/mostly white as I thought and shows on the pix. It's rather bluish grey tinted silver color. Looking at it before I left it kinda started to glow on me but still was a bit of shock. After seeing the color of the flame I'll have to, I think, go with mostly black everything though.
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as I get back and put it together but that may be a little too late for you though...


Have you built up the bike yet???Mine arrived last week, I've been testing it ever since. 
kio


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*No, not yet...*



kio said:


> Have you built up the bike yet???Mine arrived last week, I've been testing it ever since.
> kio


The trip really caused some serious bind and the flu I caught, on top of completely being exhausted, just knocked me out for a while. I am finally getting caught up on business matters and starting to feel myself. I am thinking of transfering the components maybe tonight.

How is yours riding so far?


----------



## kio (Mar 14, 2004)

*C50 Ride*



6was9 said:


> The trip really caused some serious bind and the flu I caught, on top of completely being exhausted, just knocked me out for a while. I am finally getting caught up on business matters and starting to feel myself. I am thinking of transfering the components maybe tonight.
> 
> How is yours riding so far?


I'm still tweaking the bike. When I first got it, it felt awful. Somehow something didnt feel right. My legs hurt after a couple of minutes into the ride and remain sore for the whole duration of the ride. The bike did feel very light though, since my other bike is a steel Marcelo. It felt like I have no power. I even have to stand on small molehill climbs to get the bike moving. 
It went on for a week, and I was already getting into the depths of depression. Running out of ideas, I finally decided to check the geometry against my old bike. To my surprise, I discovered that my seatpost is about 17mm lower than my Marcelo. It must have slipped in. I restored the saddle to my original height, voila! No more pain! The ride became very, very sweet...It feels like a steel bike but so much lighter, with loads of acceleration under the pedals. It also descends like a demon, surprisingly, and very, very stable. Its a beautiful bike. 
I know that some may not agree, but I feel Ernesto Colnago definitely knows a thing or two when it comes to bike/frame building. He must have given the C50 a lot of thought before launching it last year. All the modifications make it a very, very beautiful bike to ride...
kio


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*What seatpost d'ya have on?*

I just realized that I'll need a shim or get a Colnago 28mm seatpost.


----------



## kio (Mar 14, 2004)

*C50 Seatpost*



6was9 said:


> I just realized that I'll need a shim or get a Colnago 28mm seatpost.


I anticipated that problem, and managed to get the C50 seatpost together with the frame. Its a real bummer, since Colnago should have realised that a frame with a non standard seatpost can cause heartbreaks during assembly...
kio


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*It is a bummer...*



kio said:


> I anticipated that problem, and managed to get the C50 seatpost together with the frame. Its a real bummer, since Colnago should have realised that a frame with a non standard seatpost can cause heartbreaks during assembly...
> kio


I've initially noticed that my cheap Ritchey post that I use to put bikes up on the stand could not be tighten enough and thought it odd but didn't have time back then to investigate. Somehow that "28mm" on the spec never caught my eyes before. Colnago should have included the post or at least a shim, requiring an odd size post, with the frame, like some Fondriests.

Well, I have other bikes and wheels I am eager to check out and fiddle with meanwhile including a Look 04 KG461 frame that Veltec sent me as a replacement which I have to put together yet.

What are the alternative to getting a Colnago post for C50 though? Anyone?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*USE shim*

Get a plastic shim, it's what I use -- I think the USE ones are available -- in the USA, try www.wisecyclebuys.com and tell William the C-50 owner from Phoenix AZ sent you....


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*R U sure Wise carry the shim?*



C50 said:


> Get a plastic shim, it's what I use -- I think the USE ones are available -- in the USA, try www.wisecyclebuys.com and tell William the C-50 owner from Phoenix AZ sent you....


It would be a pleasant suprise since Wise is not a Colnago dealer and C40 & C50 are the only frame (except for an old Wheeler) that uses 28mm seatpost. Did you get your 27.2 to 28mm USE shim from him? I've found a whole bunch of places in UK but in US C-bike is the only place that carries 28mm shim: a Colnago shim for $50!

BTW I deal with William quite often and he's one of my fav place to get components.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Wcb*

All I know is, he had one when I needed it, and for less than $50 !!!! I buy a LOT of stuff from him -- all my Campy carbon 2004 stuff, btp bottle cages, Zero Gravity brakes, etc.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I also asked Mike at Total....*



C50 said:


> All I know is, he had one when I needed it, and for less than $50 !!!! I buy a LOT of stuff from him -- all my Campy carbon 2004 stuff, btp bottle cages, Zero Gravity brakes, etc.


I also asked Mike at Total. He's ordering some and will have it in stock in a few days. I'll probably order the shim from Total since I am getting a pair of DA 7800 pedals and Deda Blackstik Mag post and possibly a couple of Deda Mag00 stems from them anyway.I know that William also carries Deda stuff but Total's price is better and I think it wouldn't be fair to ask him to match UK price.


----------

